# Big Dog Rescue Project in need of Donations



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject?fref=nf

Big Dog Rescue Project is a 501C (3) Non Profit Rescue Group, they are currently in need of donations to help three Goldens they have recently taken in that need medical treatment. 

Here is their Website link for more info about the BDRG-

Big Dog Rescue Project

*Fundraiser info-*

https://www.youcaring.com/big-dog-rescue-project-430990














> *The Story*
> Big Dog Rescue Project was contacted about a beautiful Golden family in need of rescue. Their former owners acknowledged that they deserved more than they could give and reached out for help. They wanted to break the cycle of accidental litters and we commend them for allowing us to end the cycle.
> 
> Barbie and Hugh were primarily outdoor dogs prior to being accepted to Big Dog Rescue Project and came to us infested with fleas. Both are adjusting well to being indoor pets.
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hoping these 3 get the help they need and find homes they deserve.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BDRP is still in need of donations to help these three Goldens with medical expenses.

They've only raised $250 of their $750 goal. Any amount would be appreciated so these three Goldens can receive the medical treatment they need. 

Here is the link if you'd like to make a donation-

https://www.youcaring.com/big-dog-rescue-project-430990

Big Dog Rescue Project is a 501 (C) 3 Non-profit Rescue, your donations may be tax deductible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------

